# Guppy Haemorrhaging Head??



## CointreauDudleyHugoAlfie (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Tropical Fish Keeping community! 

I just started a new freshwater tropical tank and am new to the fish keeping world. I have a 90l (24gal, i think?) tank which I cycled for 10 days before adding fish. 3 bristlenose catfish and 4 male guppies were added at the same time (regretting adding this many, but what is done is done), the fish have now been in the tank for 3 weeks. I have since taken one guppy out and put it in a 'hospital tank'. 

I had an ammonia spike about 7-10 days ago but got on top of it with 50% water changes. I took a water sample to my local pet shop 2 days ago to be tested and there is still some ammonia present in the water, I am unable to tell you an exact level as I wasn't told but they said it wasn't very high but present. I then did a 20% water change later that day, vacuuming the substrate. 

I have an issue with 2 guppies but I'm more concerned with one in particular because of what looks like internal bleeding in its head area (this guppy is still in the main tank). The patch of bright redness under the 'skin' is quite large and reaches back to the fin on its back, this appeared about 3 days ago. It is otherwise acting normal, actively swimming about the tank and eating. It's appearance is otherwise normal from what I am able to tell, it's fins look healthy and so does the rest of its body. I am quite sure that it is not part of the colouring of the fish, although I do feed them colour enhancing food, it seems very much like blood under the skin. 

The four guppies I originally had together attacked the guppy I have since removed from the tank. Once removing that guppy the 3 remaining males have fought equally among themselves, rather than channelling their frustration at only one. 

Could it be possible that it is an injury from fighting? Although there is no surface damage to the scales that I can see. 

I appreciate any help that you can give me, I understand that the information I have given may be difficult to interpret without proper information of the water parameters. 

Thank you for your time, 
Jodie


----------



## KevAmiga (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi there!

Sounds to me like your fish unfortunately have gone in too soon, and the chemical levels in the water are causing the fish to stress out 

You need ammonia at 0PPM really.

When did you last do a water check?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

red streaking is a tell tale sign of ammonia poisoning, you mentioned a reddish line from the head to the back. must be it from the initall spike


----------



## CointreauDudleyHugoAlfie (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you KevAmiga and MoneyMitch for your help, and speedy replies! 

The last water check must be 3 days ago now. 

I added these fish together on the advice of a couple of different aquarium supply stores... but have since researched to find that it wasn't the best way to first begin a new tank! 

I have read a bit about the nitrate cycle that a new tank goes through, and my understanding is that once this cycle is completed that the ammonia, nitrate and nitrite levels will likely be stable. What is the best course of action at this point? I feel as though another lot of 50% water changes to overcome the ammonia levels, like I did last time, will just set the tank up for another spike since there isn't sufficient good bacteria in the tank yet, is this reasoning correct? 

How would you proceed to deal with the ammonia issue in a new tank? Should I remove the guppies from the main tank into the smaller hospital tank and only keep the 3 catfish in there until the good bacteria has a chance to develop in the tank? 

Again, thank you for your assistance, you can get some varied advice from aquarium stores, it's difficult to know what advice to trust!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

same goes for forums.... 

anyhow I would keep up with w/c every few days to keep ammonia under .25/// moving fish around at this point would just cause more stress.


----------



## CointreauDudleyHugoAlfie (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you, I'lll see how I get on


----------



## CointreauDudleyHugoAlfie (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all, 

It's been a little over a week and I have been doing 30% water changes every other day. I have also added an ammonia absorber to the filter on the advice of my local aquarium supply store. 

I bought the ammonia absorber before the suspected ammonia poisoning in one of my guppies but did not want to put it in the tank. After advice that my guppy might have ammonia poisoning and going to get the ammonia levels in the tank tested the next day (to find that they were reasonably high) I was convinced that the ammonia absorber was the only thing that would help. 

I then came home and put the absorber in the tank, it is an ionised gravel, designed to hold the ammonia but nothing more. I read that this was the lesser of the evil that are ammonia absorbers! About 4-5 days since I added the absorber to the filter my guppies have their vibrant colours back. The guppy with the red streaking over its head has it's complete colour range returned but still has the streaking - is this to be expected?? 

Another guppy has began to jump out of the water (not all the time) and then ZOOM around the tank with unbelievable speed for a guppy. This began about 7 days ago before I added the ammonia absorber. 

All three guppies are now rubbing there gills on plants and ornaments - however they do not do this repeatedly, just now and again. They also do not have rapid breathing but their gills are irritated presumably from the remaining ammonia issue in the tank. 

Initially I assumed gill flukes, but now I am unsure as they do not persistently rub their gills nor are they rapidly breathing. 

*Question 1:* how is the best way to remove the ammonia absorber out of the tank - i want to do it ASAP but I don't want to remove all the good bacteria which may have begun to live in the gravel. 

*Question 2:* do you think the guppy's behaviour most likely suggests gill flukes or another parasite? 

Any ideas or advice would be muchly appreciated as I am very unsure the best way to proceed

Regards, 
Jodie


----------

